# Sliding door bottom guide groove



## Busdriver1969 (Aug 21, 2018)

I am installing a pocket door. One option for the bottom door guide (keeps the bottom of the door stable when sliding open/close) is to cut a groove 5/16” wide by 1” deep on the bottom of the door. The groove will need to be straight and on center of the 1-3/8” thick door. I am searching for a bit that will allow me to lay the door horizontally on saw horses and run the router vertically along the bottom of the door. Does anyone know of a bit that will allow me to do this? My other option is to make a jig to use a 5/16” mortise bit. But, I prefer just to use the router. Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A...
A slot cutter is what you are looking for...

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Busdriver; Hi, and welcome!
Re the pocket door guide system, you have thought of the fact you'll have an upstanding fin on the floor which will be vulnerable to damage as well as a tripping hazard?
Any pocket doors that I've installed have had a guide that fitted on the face of the pocket, or in the case of large openings, aluminum extrusions which featured threshold 'ramps' on either side of the door.
Pretty sure I've never used the fin thing except on a wall cupboard(?)....
https://www.google.com/search?q=poc...IHQTcBSsQ9C96BAgBEBg&biw=1600&bih=769&dpr=1.2


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Busdriver; Hi, and welcome!
> Re the pocket door guide system, you have thought of the fact you'll have an upstanding fin on the floor which will be vulnerable to damage as well as a tripping hazard?
> Any pocket doors that I've installed have had a guide that fitted on the face of the pocket, or in the case of large openings, aluminum extrusions which featured threshold 'ramps' on either side of the door.
> Pretty sure I've never used the fin thing except on a wall cupboard(?)....


the fin is used at the bottom of the frame.. not in the pass way...
the guides you are talking about mar the door after awhile..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

5/16" x 1" seems pretty serious for the add-on fin style(?)...
Re the door frame guides; they're not really supposed to rub on the door face, bottom edge yes. There's also the roller style of guide.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

but they do rub...
I thought 5/16 was pretty big too..
3/16~1/4'' is the usual...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If the door when closed has an inch or so of the edge still inside the frame, then there won't be any wear and tear on the groove or the door's bottom edges, the door will still be in contact with the guide--unless there are teen agers around. I think I'd want to use some aluminum for the guide so I never had to replace it. And I'd round over the edges near the pocket opening to keep a squared leading edge from eventually tearing up the groove. Repairing a pocket door inside the pocket doesn't sound like much fun.

If this is for a bathroom, you might want to make sure there's a lock on it. I don't like the indents on the door, I always catch my finger in it--ouch.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

With the slight cant to the guides they shouldn't really touch the door skins.
https://www.amazon.ca/Slide-Co-1619...4902209&sr=8-20&keywords=pocket+door+hardware


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. The home of the solutions...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The size and thickness you quote is MUCH greater than I have ever seen. A biscuit jointer is what I've used in the past for the groove and the fin what is supplied with the track. as has been stated, the fin goes near the frame, so no danger of tripping over it.


----------

